# Norwegian: Wedding/Bryllup Invitation??



## DaniD

Hi, I am getting married to my norwegian fiance in August.
There will be english and norwegian guests at our wedding and I have been charged with designing and writting out the wedding invitations and I need to put text on the invitations that is suitable for both! (written in english and norwegian).
I do not know what is generally written on Norwegian wedding invitations and even after a massive google search have turned up null on the topic.

Can some please help with some examples of text that is written on norwegian wedding invitations, and phrases that are sometimes used etc and what they mean?

I was determined I could sort this out on my own, but after a good go at it alone, I really think it's best I seek help! I am a new user on these forums, there is a wealth of information on here and I am learning Norwegian so looking forward to posting and learning a lot from here!!well, as soon as I sort out this wedding!

Cheers everyone, thank you so much!


----------



## basslop

For those of us who are not familiar with wedding invitations (it is so long ago since my own marriage), but still want to help: Post some examples of the English text you plan to use.


----------



## Frenchlover1

Hi!

After researching a bit, I found this site: http://forum.snartgravid.com/archive/index.php/t-66041.html with examples:

Kjære Kari og Ola
_Dear, Jill and Jack_

Den 5. august skal vi gi hverandre vårt JA, og vi ønsker at dere kan komme og dele denne begivenheten med oss.
_The 5th of August are we going to give each other our YES, and we wish you will come and share this event with us._

Vielsen finner sted i/på xxx (if it is a church you are going to get marry in, the right preposition is _i_)
kl 14.00, og etterfølges av festmiddag
i/på xxx (google _i_ + the place you are going to eat in, and then google _på_ + the place and find out which one has the most matches (Or ask in the forum, of course))
_The consecration (do not know if that is the right word) will find place in/at xxx, xxx o' clock, and will be followed by dinner in xxx_


Vi gleder oss til å feire denne 
store dagen sammen med dere.
_We look forward to celebrate this great day together with you._

SU innen xxx.
_R.S.V.P. within xxx._

Hilsen Mari og Olav
tlf:
_All the best (or another "goodbye word") Caroline and Joe
Tel:_

I hope you understand my English... (Sorry if you do not)

And congratulations! 

Cheers


----------



## DaniD

WOW Brilliant that is Really helpful! I just didnt know if what you write is sort of similar to english... Not so much phrases I was thinking of puttin gon there...as basslop suggested, because I could probably translate those and put them in, but more, what is it that norwegians _say _for wedding invitations. does that make any sense?
Well this is very helpful Frenchlover. I will look at the thread where you found it.

Are there any other suggestions? Like
Ms XXX and Mr XXX XXX cordially invite you to attend their wedding at...

Something like that?
Do Norwegians say that? I could as my fiance, but he diesnt really know what to write either and I think I should take responsibility for doing this bit on my own!

I will be doing the calligraphy on the invitations which will be painstaking, so I need to make sure I get it right the first go round!
Cheers!
more help welcome!


----------



## DaniD

How about this?---

The honor of your presence is requested 
At the marriage of 
XXXxxxXXX
And 
XXXxxxXXX
Saturday, the twenty eighth of August 2010
At one o'clock in the afternoon
at XXXxxxxXXX
Oslo, Norway


----------



## DaniD

any suggestions on the above?


----------



## basslop

Well DaniD, I am not quite sure about the first sentence. In Norwegian I think it would normally be switched around a bit:

Vi har den ære å invitere deg/dere til
bryllup for
XXXxxxXXX
og 
XXXxxxXXX
lørdag 28. august 2010, kl 13:00 
på/i XXXxxxxXXX
Oslo, Norge

*Dates* are even in ceremonious occasions like this, expressed in numbers.
*På/i *depends on the place.
Since this is an invitaion to Norwegians, *Norge* is perhaps redundant.


----------



## Frenchlover1

Your suggestion is great in Norwegian too:

Ms XXX and Mr XXX XXX cordially invite you to attend their wedding at...
_XXX and XXX har den hjerteligste glede av å invitere deg/dere (singular/plural) til bryllupet deres på/i..._

(In Norwegian Ms (Frøken) and Mr (Herr) is not often used. At least it does not fit here, in my opinion.)


----------



## DaniD

Tusen takke allesammen!


----------



## Klatremus

DaniD said:


> Tusen takke allesammen!


 
It should be "Tusen takk alle sammen". 

"Vi har den hjerteligste glede..." sounds a little (just a little) strange to me. I like the "vi har den ære".

I actually have saved some old invitations from when my friends, so I thought I would give you a couple of real live examples 

1. Kjære "Kari" og "Ola"

Vi vil gjerne invitere deg/dere til bryllupsfest på XXXX. Vielsen finner sted i XXXX kirke lørdag xxxxx kl. xxxxx. Festen begynner på xxxxx kl xxxxx.
Antrekk: pent
(.....)
Vi håper du/dere har mulighet og lyst til å komme. Vi gleder oss til å feire dagene med dere!

S.U. xxxxxxx 

As mentioned earlier the "på" xxxxx could also be "i", depending on the place. For instance it is "på Lillehammer", but "i Oslo".
I have left out the middle because it was very specific for this wedding. It was a somewhat unusual wedding. Note that it says "dagene" - Norwegian weddings are usually just one day (not this one), in which case it should be "dagen" (x: "dele denne dagen").
S.U. is short for "svar utbedes", which = R.S.V.P in English (?). Personally I would have liked a "innen" after the s.u.

2. Vi har den glede i anledning XXXX og XXXXX bryllup å invitere Kari og Ola til middag på xxxxxxxxhotell lørdag xxxxx kl xxxx. Vielse i xxxxxkirke kl xxxx.
Antrekk: blå dress/smoking
s.u. innen xxxxxxx

3. XXXXX & XXXXX har gleden av å ønske Ola og Kari hjertelig velkommen til vår vielse i xxxxx kirke lørdag xxxxx kl xxxx
Deretter inviterer vi til bryllupsfest på xxxxxxxxx
Antrekk: formelt
S.u. innen xxxxx


Good luck with the invitations, the wedding and everything!


----------



## DaniD

Oops, didn't mean to make "alle sammen" one word, type error.
Your corrections are very helpful! Thank You!
Also, I did not know S.U. is short for "svar utbedes"....Thats great! thanks again!
-D


----------



## DaniD

the invitation are coming along now! Cheers for all the assistance everyone! I will post picture if i remember when i finish the final draft!

--D


----------

